# Unique Rifle Stock Knife



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

That is a really cool looking knife. i have never seen a design like this.


----------



## king (Aug 5, 2007)

I have a small collection of knifes So I really enjoyed seeing your knife.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

I've been thinking about purchasing one for the son of a friend stationed in Iran but I'd have to
check the APO requirements. It will fit in an APO/FPO flat rate box. Anyone know if this is an allowed item? 
He is in the US Army.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

That is a differnt approach for a knife.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

not sure about shipping one of those Gary… might be possible. I saw a couple swords I really liked when I was in Europe, but after talking with one of the police (friend of the family I was staying with) I decided it wasn't worth the trouble, and that was back in the early 90's… granted I'd be checking it as baggage on my flight, not mailing it, which is another story…. that said, 
That's a cool, and really unique knife!


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Very cool idea, I've seen your knife before somewhere. Excellent work. Probably the SMKW Knife show.


----------

